# China, Germany compete to sell new subs to Egypt



## CougarKing (15 Sep 2015)

What would the Egyptians want more? Chinese _Yuan_ class or the latest German U-boats (Type 209s?)?

To think that a Chinese state shipbuilder was able to secure a deal to sell 3 subs to Thailand recently.

Reuters



> *Exclusive: China trying to undercut Germany on submarine offer to Egypt*
> Tue Sep 15, 2015 5:14pm EDT
> By Siva Govindasamy and Ahmed Mohamed Hassan
> 
> ...


----------

